# Fap?



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's your chance to announce to the whole world: how often do you fap?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Once every other day or so.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 26, 2010)

Every morning, and every night. Barring nights I'm not home, but those are averaged out by fapathon days.

I feel so relieved to post this for hundreds of strangers to read.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Once a year as an option -_-


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Every morning, and every night. Barring nights I'm not home, but those are averaged out by fapathon days.
> 
> I feel so relieved to post this for hundreds of strangers to read.


Wow.  Save some of those hormones for when you're old!

Thankfully, age hasn't hindered my sex drive.  Unfortunately, that also means that I need to take care of it at least once a day or I find I can't focus in the middle of the afternoon when I'm supposed to be working!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Creepy thread, and why would you do it every day?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Creepy thread, and why would you do it every day?



Because waking up is something that happens every day.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 26, 2010)

Fap?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...noid=1q_lii1AAevY76YsBdDSjg&cbp=12,84.38,,0,4


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 26, 2010)

Depends.
If I'm depressed, I won't fap.
If it's... I think it's winter, I won't fap AS MUCH...

It depends, I sometimes do it at least once a day, sometimes I do a big go at it. Usually, edging for four hours, once. Or. Going at it for as many times as I can do before bed, max is 3 times in 4 hrs, tried for a 4th, but wasn't physically able.

"course, that's just me...


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Because waking up is something that happens every day.


 
But see, those faps seem to leave you spent and unsatisfied cuz u were still only HALF conscious when u came.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

..whenever i feel like i need it..but usually no more than once a day...but I'm not consistent so I can go weeks or months without doing it..


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Creepy thread, and why would you do it every day?



What about the 3 times a day? O=


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Creepy thread, and why would you do it every day?


Cuz we've got some horny bastards here... :/


----------



## xcliber (Mar 26, 2010)

On average, every other day, but it depends on my mood. Sometimes I can do it 3 or 4 times a day, sometimes I'll go a week or 2 without fapping at all.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

I did 15 one time when I was going through puberty.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot for porving the sterotype of the sexc sapient fur...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Thanks a lot for porving the sterotype of the sexc sapient fur...


 That was long before I discovered the fandom.


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

3-4 times a week.

Pussy the rest of the time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

torachi said:


> 3-4 times a week.
> 
> Pussy the rest of the time.


 Lucky bastard...


----------



## furatail (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm married but that doesn't stop me from the occasional fap session though I don't do it very often. Maybe 2 times a week or less.
My daily record is just two.
Longest abstinence: about 3 months. This was back when I was naive and thought my girlfriend would think I was awesome for not looking at porn.


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Lucky bastard...


 
A slight amount of luck, a little more skill, and a LOT of hard work!


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

Somewhere between once a day and once every other day. I do it most days, but not all.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Here's your chance to announce to the whole world: how often do you fap?



:shock: Old guys like you fap?  :twisted:


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 26, 2010)

Once every other day or so. *shrugs*


----------



## trashybats (Mar 26, 2010)

I live with my boyfrand, so...I just get laid everyday, sometimes several times :U


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Definitely at least 3 times a day.

Morning wood.

After lunch because I felt like it.

& in the evening cause its the best time for porn lookin.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Definitely at least 3 times a day.
> 
> Morning wood.
> 
> ...


Wow.  Free time FTW!  



Irreverent said:


> :shock: Old guys like you fap?  :twisted:


It may be old, but it ain't broken.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Not very often, actually :V . Maybe once every two or three months.


----------



## Koray (Mar 26, 2010)

Usually 3+ times. If i'm moody, maybe only one.

But the fact i'm mostly alone in the house encourages fapping alot xD


----------



## Hir (Mar 26, 2010)

Koray said:


> Usually 3+ times. If i'm moody, maybe only one.
> 
> But the fact i'm mostly alone in the house encourages fapping alot xD


Oh how surprising.


----------



## SoulFox62 (Mar 26, 2010)

once a day unless my bf comes over then twice >.< or if i really can't calm done(once every like 6months) then like 5times a day x3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 26, 2010)

Who touches themselves 3 times a day on average? Holy shit.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Me >_>


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 26, 2010)

I read a few posts then thought, "Why the fuck am I reading this?"

Ugh


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 26, 2010)

Once a day.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 26, 2010)

every other day-ish :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

About, once a day or every other day.


----------



## Seas (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't expect my choice of 'every other day' (despite it being actually every 3 days or so for me) to be this popular, I kindof expected people to be more...lustful so to say, not even calculating the factor of this poll being on a furry forum :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I didn't expect my choice of 'every other day' (despite it being actually every 3 days or so for me) to be this popular, I kindof expected people to be more...lustful so to say, not even calculating the factor of this poll being on a furry forum :V



There is obviously not enough furry porn out there.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> There is obviously not enough furry porn out there.



There's a ton.....there's just not a lot of good.


----------



## torachi (Mar 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> There is obviously not enough furry porn out there.


truth



> There's a ton.....there's just not a lot of good. :wink:


ultimate truth


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I didn't expect my choice of 'every other day' (despite it being actually every 3 days or so for me) to be this popular, I kindof expected people to be more...lustful so to say, not even calculating the factor of this poll being on a furry forum :V



You didn't even have an answer that applies to me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 26, 2010)

About once every other day, three times a session.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2010)

Usually once a day, but I put 2 because I do when I can. 

...

I think this might be the most awkward piece of information I have ever declared to the open public... 

Cool.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 26, 2010)

Usually 2-4 times a day, sometimes more or less.
I can't even get out of bed without having at least one >.<


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Creepy thread



Yes, especially considering how old OP is.


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 26, 2010)

Well yeah, I do it like every 2 to 3 days, but once a day. I don't really think it feels good a second time in one day. recently though, I've noticed I could care less about fapping, or sex in general. I just feel like chilling and going away from society, or my house.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, you people are horny bastards. This makes me think my sex drive is extremely low.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Somewhere between every other day and once a week, but I went with every other day.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 26, 2010)

When my stocks on NASDAQ increases in value.

Happens now and then.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 26, 2010)

holy shit it's public fdghf
wait
:3c


----------



## Ricky (Mar 26, 2010)

At least 17 times a day.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 26, 2010)

once a week MAYBE

you guys need to get laid hahahahaha


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Where can you see poll threads about fapping?

Only on a furry forum :V


----------



## Koray (Mar 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh how surprising.



Hey, I'm still a teenager >:I


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

Once in the mawnin', once at night... Either before going to sleep or while going to sleep to knock myself out >>


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 26, 2010)

Well its hard to be specific

I mean, technically about twice a day

But I only fap to the point of... er, the *end*... every other day or so

Because I'm weird like that


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2010)

normally once or twice a day, pretty much whenever i'm in a bad mood, so i can just, like, not be in a bad mood, and then once a night to fall asleep.



yummynbeefy said:


> once a week MAYBE
> 
> you guys need to get laid hahahahaha



Read as: Hello my name is Insecure Virgin.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Normally about once a day, sometimes more, sometimes less.



BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Well its hard to say
> 
> I mean, technically about twice a day
> 
> ...



If I count the times when I don't "finish" then it's probably more like 2 or 3 times a day.


Why the hell did I just make this post.

Fucking furry


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 26, 2010)

once or twice a week.  longest i went without doing it was a month... the month i first became a furry, which is strange.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> once or twice a week.  longest i went without doing it was a month... the month i first became a furry, which is strange.



That's the month when you actually liked furry _art_. Now you like furry porn.


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's the month when you actually liked furry _art_. Now you like furry porn.


just art


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sane and not furry enough to answer this question.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm sane and not furry enough to answer this question.



Welcome back, Cirno. I see you changed your profile info.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Creepy thread is creepy :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2010)

mostly twice  sometimes 3 times a day with a 5 minute break in between.


----------



## Jazzy (Mar 26, 2010)

3-4 times a day


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes, especially considering how old OP is.


Well, I was bored late at night & was in a mischievous mood.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Well, I was bored late at night & was in a mischievous mood.



Not a good excuse.

And to answer your original question: none of your business. In fact who says I even do? This topic is potentially insensitive to eunuchs.>:[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2010)

kittens eww xP


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm a horny bastard. xD

That's all I'll say, really.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..whenever i feel like i need it..but usually no more than once a day...but I'm not consistent so I can go weeks or months without doing it..


 
Somethin' like this...


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm totally posting this where every furfag can see :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm totally posting this where every furfag can see :V



View attachment 9599


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2010)

Depends on how often my neighbors let their dog out.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2010)

THIS IS THE WRONG THREAD

I'm not tellin you guys how much I fap, either.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> THIS IS THE WRONG THREAD
> 
> I'm not tellin you guys how much I fap, either.



I saw what you did >:V .


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I saw what you did >:V .



o rly?

lol, i'm tired, i don't give a shit


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> o rly?
> 
> lol, i'm tired, i don't give a shit


View attachment 9603


----------



## Telnac (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not a good excuse.



It's not an excuse; it's a reason.  The difference being that the former assumes I need to defend my actions.  I don't.  If you don't care for this poll, so be it.  If you're offended, I'm curious as to why.  Next to a LOT of stuff posted on FAF (not to mention FA itself) this poll is downright tame and unlike a lot of those other things, this is about an activity nearly every takes part in.

Fapping is a natural response to an abundance of sex hormones and no better outlet.  Unlike bestiality or cub porn or even furry porn in general (stuff discussed on here at least once every other week), a vast, vast, vast majority of the population faps from time to time.

So how is this any different than polls asking people if they're still virgins, or if they have sex with their significant other or dozens of similar polls about a person's sexuality.  Yeah, this is all public, a fact that I poked fun at in the OP.  If that bothers you, simply don't post.


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 28, 2010)

Once a week, too much work and such, I'm normally too exhausted by the end of the day.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Mourningfall said:


> Once a week, too much work and such, I'm normally too exhausted by the end of the day.



Lol nice first post.

I myself fap 9001 times every lunch period in public :V

inb4ohmurr~


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol nice first post.
> 
> I myself fap 9001 times every lunch period in public :V
> 
> inb4ohmurr~



Well I wanted to make my first post something I can look back on with pride... so I chose the first thread that was related to masturbation.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Once a week to Once a Month.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 28, 2010)

10 people put as 3 or more times a day.
wtf :shock:


----------



## torachi (Mar 28, 2010)

keepin that prostate cancer in check


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> 10 people put as 3 or more times a day.
> wtf :shock:



It takes some serious dedication.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't believe we actually have a thread on this.


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I can't believe we actually have a thread on this.



Only on a furry forum would people serious post on here...

>.>

<.<

DX


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I can't believe we actually have a thread on this.



But it's not at all surprising, this being FAF I'm surprised it's not turned into a drama war.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But it's not at all surprising, this being FAF I'm surprised it's not turned into a drama war.


Wow, that is true.


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Whenever the fuck I feel like it. Unlike a lot of you guys here, I don't usually fap to furry porn at all..


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I can't believe we actually have a thread on this.



You've been here for two years and can't believe it? :3


----------



## xcliber (Mar 28, 2010)

WTF? This thread is still open? It's stayed on topic longer and far outlived my wildest expectations.

brb fapping


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But it's not at all surprising, this being FAF I'm surprised it's not turned into a drama war.


 
They don't have a catagory for what you fap to, but the cubfurs and whatnot have not yet posted here and made the whole forum aware of their lifestyle choices and whatnot.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Once a week to Once a Month.


Basically this.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 28, 2010)

I never have to do this because I live next door to a Catholic school.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2010)

High sex drive, so on average I fap about two or three times a day.

Had maself a spree last night due to several of meh uploads going through. >.> Twas' a celebration, I tell 'yah.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Tons. I'd rather be fucking.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Just...whenever, I guess. :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Draconic said:


> Whenever the fuck I feel like it. Unlike a lot of you guys here, I don't usually fap to furry porn at all..



i think i like you...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not very often, actually :V . Maybe once every two or three months.



Your balls must be the size of beanbag chairs.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

where's the never option? >:V


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

um just saying... 

any amount over "3" times a day is very bad for you.

it can cause birth defects.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 28, 2010)

..
4-25+ times a day.
Hypersexual ;(


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Vienna said:


> ..
> 4-25+ times a day.
> Hypersexual ;(



what the hell.

That's downright disturbing, for a male or a female.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

WHY IS THIS TOPIC STILL ALIVE!?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> WHY IS THIS TOPIC STILL ALIVE!?



Furry forum.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Furry forum.



I'm just afraid that someday some mod decides it needs to get stickied.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm just afraid that someday some mod decides it needs to get stickied.



Won't happen.  Mods will shoot this to pieces and bury it before too terribly long, I'm sure.  They're just waiting for... something.


*looks at his watch and frowns*


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Won't happen.  Mods will shoot this to pieces and bury it before too terribly long, I'm sure.  They're just waiting for... something.
> 
> 
> *looks at his watch and frowns*



That's what I thought about the fetish thread. And they stickied it.

There is no Mod.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's what I thought about the fetish thread. And they stickied it.
> 
> There is no Mod.



I actually suggested that sticky, to keep people from making MORE FETISH THREADS OVER AND OVER AND OVER.

I think I did anyway.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Your balls must be the size of beanbag chairs.



As kinky as that probably sounds to you, no.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm just afraid that someday some mod decides it needs to get stickied.


 
...

BRILLIANT.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2010)

I could always sticky this thread if you guys like. :3~


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Vienna said:


> ..
> 4-25+ times a day.
> Hypersexual ;(


Sweet mother of mercy


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I could always sticky this thread if you guys like.  :3~



*NO! *>:V



Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> BRILLIANT.



Oh, wait, Ny's here...



Bambi said:


> I could always sticky this thread if you guys like.  :3~



I'll help.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *NO! *>:V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


murrpurr SPLLOOGE

Yeah, bitches don't know 'bout my ... 'bout my ... probably can't say it due to the nature of these forums being mostly fucking PG13. I mean, son of a bitch. _Damnit. 
_ 
AHHH SPLOOGE /two.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> murrpurr SPLLOOGE
> 
> Yeah, bitches don't know 'bout my ... 'bout my ... probably can't say it due to the *nature of these forums being mostly fucking PG13*. I mean, son of a bitch. _Damnit.
> _
> AHHH SPLOOGE /two.



Where the fuck do you get this from? :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

...*facepalm.*



atrakaj said:


> Where the fuck do you get this from? :V


 
That is technically one of the rules.  Material should be PG-13.

...Pffffff.  XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I could always sticky this thread if you guys like. :3~



Oh murrr...

...wait...NO! >_<


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...*facepalm.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL that's like the rule about it being illegal to download music...


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 28, 2010)

Rarely now because I'm in a relationship. >> But maybe 1-2 a day before that.

CHICKS DON' FAP, They squish.. or something. Yeah. *Walks away*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> CHICKS DON' FAP, They *squish*.. or something. Yeah. *Walks away*


...That actually made me wince.

Nasty.

Can we come up with a better word for this?


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...That actually made me wince.
> 
> Nasty.
> 
> Can we come up with a better word for this?



MAKE BUTTERFLIES? FUCK. D:
How about.. strangle unicorns.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...That actually made me wince.
> 
> Nasty.
> 
> Can we come up with a better word for this?



Squelch?

Make kinky music?

Suffocating ovaries?

Masturbation sound effects (female)?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...That actually made me wince.
> 
> Nasty.
> 
> Can we come up with a better word for this?


What about exploring the cave?

...Digging for treasure....

Mining for oil...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Destroying the world?


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Rarely now because I'm in a relationship. >> But maybe 1-2 a day before that.
> 
> CHICKS DON' FAP, They squish.. or something. Yeah. *Walks away*


I wouldn't describe it as _squishing_


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Inverse fap.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Destroying the world?



Ironically, all the synonyms for squish or squelch deal with destroying something.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 28, 2010)

Squish sounds loads better than Fap for a chick. D: 
Especially cause my mate and guy friends like to mimic the sound it would make to gross me out. ><


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

uhm......regularly? a couple times a week......but like, some days I'm just REALLY horny and stuff.....and wen te bf isn't here, like today


I can go at it far past being dry ._.

I think once I went like....maybe 20 or so times in the span of 5 hours? >_>


yeah......I had a problem that day


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

....uhmmm...for females, maybe.............flop? D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> uhm......regularly? a couple times a week......but like, some days I'm just REALLY horny and stuff.....and wen te bf isn't here, like today
> 
> 
> I can go at it far past being dry ._.
> ...



Not enough lube?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

I meant being dry as in not being able to produce any happy fluid


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I meant being dry as in not being able to produce any happy fluid



No, I asked if your problem was running out of lube.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Paffing?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ironically, all the synonyms for squish or squelch deal with destroying something.



That's what Christian upbringing does to yah.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Paffing?



Inverse fap sounds cooler than actually reversing the letters in fap. Besides, that makes it sound like air.

*Paf Paf Paf*

Would be good for dry fapping, though.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Inverse fap sounds cooler than actually reversing the letters in fap. Besides, that makes it sound like air.
> 
> *Paf Paf Paf*



When I think paf, I think puffy. >:I


----------



## Telnac (Mar 28, 2010)

*lol*  I see now that I've created a monster.

*slap* would me my vote for female fapping.

Of course, each women takes care of that sort of thing differently.  For men, it's pretty simple since the sensory glands mostly gathered in one spot.  For women, it's in several places some of which are more sensitive than others from woman to woman.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *lol*  I see now that I've created a monster.
> 
> *slap* would me my vote for female fapping.
> 
> Of course, each women takes care of that sort of thing differently.  For men, it's pretty simple since the sensory glands mostly gathered in one spot.  For women, it's in several places some of which are more sensitive than others from woman to woman.



Hmmmm...

So you could, theoretically, masturbate w/out touching your vagina?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> So you could, theoretically, masturbate w/out touching your vagina?


 
Definit--Actually, no, I'm not going into this.

*leaves thread.*

x_x


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Definit--Actually, no, I'm not going into this.
> 
> *leaves thread.*
> 
> x_x



Get back here and give me a live demonstration >:V .


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Get back here and give me a live demonstration >:V .



You-sa gettin' slapped.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You-sa gettin' slapped.



She won't because she knows I like it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She won't because she knows I like it.



She might.

But my slapping senses are tingling.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

No.

Because I have quit this topic.

This post here?  It's not really here.  It's all in your mind.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> Because I have quit this topic.
> 
> This post here?  It's not really here.  It's all in your mind.



Hi Nylak. :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> Because I have quit this topic.
> 
> This post here?  It's not really here.  It's all in your mind.



You still owe me for teaching you that Mind Fuck technique.



Captain Spyro said:


> Hi Nylak. :3



You don't have to speak out loud, she can hear your thoughts.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 29, 2010)

I leave my lady parts alone. The only time I ever do it is in a dream.

yes. I have DREAMS about orgasming. Because I can't do it irl. -emo-

Anyway, my friend figured out a way to make a chick orgasm by rubbing your knee in a certain place on her inner thigh. he will be teaching me so I can use it on people.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I leave my lady parts alone. The only time I ever do it is in a dream.
> 
> yes. I have DREAMS about orgasming. Because I can't do it irl. -emo-
> 
> Anyway, my friend figured out a way to make a chick orgasm by rubbing your knee in a certain place on her inner thigh. he will be teaching me so I can use it on people.



Teach this to me and I will get Heck to yiff you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Teach this to me and I will get Heck to yiff you.


 I don't need your help to get H&K to yiff me


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't need your help to get H&K to yiff me



You do if you want it to be emo.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I leave my lady parts alone. The only time I ever do it is in a dream.
> 
> yes. I have DREAMS about orgasming. Because I can't do it irl. -emo-
> 
> Anyway, my friend figured out a way to make a chick orgasm by rubbing your knee in a certain place on her inner thigh. he will be teaching me so I can use it on people.


 
...After your friend shows you this trick, we should have a discussion.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...After your friend shows you this trick, we should have a discussion.


 ;D?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...After your friend shows you this trick, we should have a discussion.



And I will help with the demonstration :3 .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ;D?


;3 



atrakaj said:


> And I will help with the demonstration :3 .


 Dude, you're my babe and all, but you knew from the start that I just like ladies more.  I'll get back to you in a minute.  >.>  *sidles over to Kylie*  How you doin.  ;D


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> BRILLIANT.



NO.



Telnac said:


> *lol*  I see now that I've created a monster.



Damn right you have. And I still think you, a thirty-something your old man is asking a forum of people mostly-16-24 how often they masturbate.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ;3
> 
> 
> Dude, you're my babe and all, but you knew from the start that I just like ladies more.  I'll get back to you in a minute.  >.>  *sidles over to Kylie*  How you doin.  ;D



What the, dammit. Missed out.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ;3
> 
> 
> Dude, you're my *babe *and all, but you knew from the start that I just like ladies more.  I'll get back to you in a minute.  >.>  *sidles over to Kylie*  How you doin.  ;D



Babe is usually used in the feminine sense, so I must be more important to you than most males. Besides, I was learning from Kylie first. The only way to solve this is by yiffing learning together.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ;3
> 
> 
> Dude, you're my babe and all, but you knew from the start that I just like ladies more. I'll get back to you in a minute. >.> *sidles over to Kylie* How you doin. ;D


 
Ay baybee ;3 You come here often?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> As kinky as that probably sounds to you, no.



Oh you have no idea.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Oh you have no idea.



I do, actually :V .

I have the ability to understand how most people think, even if I don't know them.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Damn right you have. And I still think you, a thirty-something your old man is asking a forum of people mostly-16-24 how often they masturbate.


Uh, yeah?  What's wrong with that?  Half the topics on this forum are about sex.  Am I forbidden to talk about it because of my age?  70 year olds are gettin' it on thanks to modern medicine.  Are they forbidden to discuss sex?  Seriously, chill dude.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Uh, yeah? What's wrong with that? Half the topics on this forum are about sex. Am I forbidden to talk about it because of my age? 70 year olds are gettin' it on thanks to modern medicine. Are they forbidden to discuss sex? Seriously, chill dude.


 He's just intimidated being around someone more experienced than he is in such matters.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

Almost once everyday, sometimes Im just too busy to fap


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

I rarely do because I have sex on a regular basis.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> I rarely do because I have sex on a regular basis.


The question is what are you having sex with on a regular basis.

Also women can't fap, they can only stick fingers in prohole.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The question is what are you having sex with on a regular basis.
> 
> Also women can't fap, they can only stick fingers in prohole.



Inverse fap. Or squish. You didn't hear it from me, if Ny asks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> squish


Ny? Who's that? Ah wait I see...
Well, because I'm so nice I'll put that as a mermorial.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> 70 year olds are gettin' it on thanks to modern medicine.



And that's very, very wrong.

Also, for people who possess fleshy crotch caverns where their pillar of awesomeness should be, it's SHLICK, not FAP.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Here's your chance to announce to the whole world: how often do you fap?



I've always wondered if anybody would ever give me the opportunity to do this.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 29, 2010)

I switch between once a month and once a week.
Though I went a whole 9 months with doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I switch between once a month and once a week.
> Though I went a whole 9 months with doing absolutely nothing.


Try the house of fun.
It's quicker if you run.

Party Poppers and hats.

squishfap

House Of Fap


----------



## Cataha (Mar 29, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> MAKE BUTTERFLIES? FUCK. D:
> How about.. strangle unicorns.


I thought that said Make butterflies fuck. xD -runs awaaaaaay-


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 29, 2010)

amazing thread that whole squish thing will stay with me forever lol.
 and cata i thought the same thing


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I switch between once a month and once a week.
> Though I went a whole 9 months with doing absolutely nothing.



Pregnancy does that, I suppose.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> what the hell.
> 
> That's downright disturbing, for a male or a female.



*giggles*
Not my fault that I posses an abnormal libido.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 30, 2010)

Vienna said:


> *giggles*
> Not my fault that I posses an abnormal libido.



<3


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 30, 2010)

lol squish


----------



## Vienna (Mar 30, 2010)

Meadow said:


> <3



**Heart* *Heart**


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy shit 8 pages wait. Why am I surprised.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Holy shit 8 pages wait. Why am I surprised.



Why are you bringing it back from the dead?

Also, you expected it to be longer.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why are you bringing it back from the dead?
> 
> *Also, you expected it to be longer.*



Heh.

So did I.

:V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 8, 2010)

if this thread gets resurected i will be suprised, it was good but, all good thins must come to an end. this post is not helping


----------

